# Have Any Valentine's Day Plans?



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

First of all, I am a guy who LOVES V day! Any chance to be romantic! So anyway, I am busy with work next Tuesday evening, so we rented a cabin in the woods with a fireplace and outdoor hot tub for the weekend. My hot wife becomes especially sexy when we go away because there are no responsibilities. We can just focus on each other. We are going to read the book "The Sexperiment," spend time in the hot tub, and have lots of sex! 

As part of this, I told her that I wanted to abstain from sex for a week (since last Friday). Since I have been saving it for her all week I think it is going to be an AWESOME weekend!!!:smthumbup: 

So, any other plans out there?


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

My husband tells me he has something special planned for V-Day this year. He says it will be our last chance to spend some quality time together before our son graduates in May and our daughters wedding in June, so he wants it to be special. I love it when he does nice things like this, it makes me feel very loved.


----------



## lonesomegra (Dec 11, 2011)

For the first time in ages I am dreading this day. If I go for a big gesture I'm afraid my wife will retreat into that little space in her head and I'll be made feel a failure. If I only do something small it might look like I'm making no effort. I just have no clue what a medium, balanced gesture should be.


----------



## truumarriage (Feb 8, 2012)

We are going to cook steak and lobster then have each other for dessert.


----------



## madimoff (Feb 17, 2010)

Well I would if we were going to be together. His choice of travel dates.:banghead::soapbox: (take your pick!)


----------



## txhunter54 (Jul 4, 2010)

Going out to dinner then coming back to the house for some wine and hopefully play time.


----------



## Jeff74 (Feb 11, 2012)

The usual for me. I will get a gift for my wife and she will say thank you. Then she, my son and wife will eat dinner. Afterwords, my son will go to sleep and my wife will go back to work (she works a lot) and I will take a nice shower, relieve myself as normal, then read a book before falling asleep. I asked her if we could spend some alone time together this year on valentines day but she said no.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

